# Hymer speedometer



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

We have a 199 Fiat Ducato base Hymer B524 the speedo packed up at the weekend. Luckily I had the sat Nav with us to act as a temp speedo, think it might be cable anyone ever fitted one if so is it a diy job or any other suggestions
thanks 
graham


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It'll be a cable speedo and an easy job to fit. Hardest part will be getting to the back of the speedo.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Disconnect the speedo cable at the gearbox first-the panel will then pull out easily. Its almost impossible to do without doing this!


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

As above. You also need to disconnect the cable from its clips. One in the engine bay and the ones underneath. On installation after routing the cable, fit to the speedo first and then put the clocks back. Then fit to the gearbox and reclip. I've just fitted a new one. When I went to the Fiat dealer for the part, the first one they sent out was wrong even though it was the correct part number for my van. The only other option was a tachograph cable which turned out to be the right fitment. Very confusing it was.


----------

